# New Mac Virus!



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Time to fire up those antivirus apps and their definition updates.  There's a new piece of malware called the Newton virus and can have a devastating effect on the Finder.







































Oh noes!!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 5, 2008)

So, wait, gizmodo is marketing this Troika artist's Virus only as a youtube video? Did they forget the article? Maybe I'm old fashioned but when there is a supposed computer virus or security article, I want it in text, not in video.

At least something different. They are selling the artist, not Norton's Mac messing anti-virus suites.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2008)

I just took it kind of as a gag app, not really a virus.  THat's what it seemed like to me if this "virus" were actually real.

It's Gizmodo, so naturally I took it as a gag app for the Mac.


----------



## fryke (Mar 5, 2008)

Pity. So I can't even get that gag app playing with the gyro-stuff for my harddrive? It's _just_ a video? Grr...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2008)

fryke said:


> Pity. So I can't even get that gag app playing with the gyro-stuff for my harddrive? It's _just_ a video? Grr...



Oh, I thought that it was made available.  I didn't go any further than the Gizmodo article.  Ah well.  Would have been nice to play a prank on someone with that.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 5, 2008)

So wait, even Norton that does use all the tricks in trying to scare the Mac users to buy their anti-viral suite doesn't have that vir.. video to download?


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah.....................Right..

Now after watching the video:
What "VIRUS" programmer will have a white studio to film it in. Plus... How will it copy the the HD without you telling it too.
This is utter shite. I hate people that waste their time on this shit.

The macbook's have no hardware that will determin of gravity (like the iPhone...)

Rant over.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Yeah.....................Right..
> 
> Now after watching the video:
> What "VIRUS" programmer will have a white studio to film it in. Plus... How will it copy the the HD without you telling it too.
> ...



It was a joke, man.....ease up.  I for one would love an app that could do that...it would make a cool gag app to trick friends with. 

Also, all of Apple's portable Macs have a motion/gravity sensor (this was introduced with the last PowerBook G4 models).  This is the same tech that you find in the ThinkPad laptops.  The sensor is there to detect when the laptop is falling so that it can lock the head of the hard drive to prevent damage to the platters.  Programmers have taken advantage of that gravity sensor to create some interesting applications.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_Motion_Sensor


----------



## bbloke (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I liked it!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 11, 2008)

It was made into a game. 

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/action_adventure/tunnel_oriolferrermesia.html


----------

